# New & Improved Help Thread!: Ask Questions, Get Answers



## Demetrius (Mar 22, 2016)

*New & Improved Help Thread!: Ask Questions, Get Answers*​This isn’t me being a hardass, but it’s also me being a hardass. No spam, trolling, and so on. This section is not to hang around like The Alley. This section is for new members to get acclimated to NF. Take the banter .

Anywho.

This is a multiple purpose thread. You can use it to get to know one another and also to get your questions answered.

Welcome! NF staff will be here to chat and answer any general/specific questions you may have. Keep in mind, while it may seem redundant (oh my, and it is) it is simply easier to have a _quick _response thread for you newbies on basic questions that can be answered as quickly as possible. You can also just sit back and relax if you don't want to bother with an Intro thread or with posting in here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## scerpers (Mar 22, 2016)

how do you tell if your mud friend likes you?


----------



## Daisyuzumaki (Oct 9, 2016)

need these episodes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hehey (Mar 16, 2017)

For some reason i cant see any signatures, how do i fix this?


----------



## Daisyuzumaki (Mar 16, 2017)

what episode?


----------



## Hagoromo Ohtsutsuki (Mar 30, 2017)

How do I change my avatar?


----------



## baconbits (Mar 30, 2017)

Hagoromo Ootsutsuki said:


> How do I change my avatar?



You have to have 25 posts.


----------



## Hagoromo Ohtsutsuki (Mar 31, 2017)

baconbits said:


> You have to have 25 posts.


How do I do that?


----------



## baconbits (Mar 31, 2017)

Hagoromo Ootsutsuki said:


> How do I do that?



Well you have four now.  If you keep posting you'll hit 25 posts and you'll be able to change your avatar.  Just don't spam to get there.


----------



## Hagoromo Ohtsutsuki (Mar 31, 2017)

I made a threat but I get an error each time I try to create it, it says I cant post links yet.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 31, 2017)

Hagoromo Ootsutsuki said:


> I made a threat but I get an error each time I try to create it, it says I cant post links yet.



Just post in current threads now.  Get a feel for the place, first, then try and create threads after you know the expectations and culture a bit better.


----------



## Hagoromo Ohtsutsuki (Mar 31, 2017)

Are they any current places to speak on sage modes


----------



## baconbits (Mar 31, 2017)

Hagoromo Ootsutsuki said:


> Are they any current places to speak on sage modes



Sure.  This section, which I linked in your intro thread, is a good start:



Honestly, your interests seem to line up a lot with this entire section of the forum:




And you can find stuff to discuss other anime in these places:




The forum is a big place.


----------



## Lulcy (Apr 1, 2017)

How do I change my signature? Last time I logged here was over a year ago, did something changed in the forum?


----------



## baconbits (Apr 3, 2017)

Lulcy said:


> How do I change my signature? Last time I logged here was over a year ago, did something changed in the forum?



Yeah.  Two things.  First the format of the site has changed.  Second, because of some people posting some images that were objectionable new posters can only have a signature after a certain amount of posts.  I believe the number is 50 but I need to double check.

@Aphrodite , do you know the exact number?


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 3, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Yeah.  Two things.  First the format of the site has changed.  Second, because of some people posting some images that were objectionable new posters can only have a signature after a certain amount of posts.  I believe the number is 50 but I need to double check.
> 
> @Aphrodite , do you know the exact number?



It's 50 posts to post images but for signatures and avatars i believe it's 25 posts.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 3, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> It's 50 posts to post images but for signatures and avatars i believe it's 25 posts.



Thanks, Steph.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 3, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Thanks, Steph.



Anytime


----------



## Shadow's Dupe (May 14, 2017)

How do I get my old status restored from many years ago?


----------



## Aphrodite (May 14, 2017)

Shadow said:


> How do I get my old status restored from many years ago?



What do you mean?


----------



## Shadow's Dupe (May 15, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> What do you mean?



I was an old NF veteran.  For some strange reason......my account was deleted.    I actually didn't mind but now I am kinda bored and need some NF resources like request threads.

I just found my old Profile.  It has been changed and I cant even seem to login using my old password.

baguy1066.10114 or baguy1066

Anyway you can link or transfer new account to old account?


----------



## Aphrodite (May 15, 2017)

Make a thread here  and talk to the admins about it.


----------



## Raizou (Jun 14, 2017)

Can someone direct me to good windows software/ios apps for pixel scaling? Like with the colorful lines and such.


----------



## baconbits (Jun 14, 2017)

It probably would be best to reach out to the posters in the battledomes for that:


----------



## Sasuke™ (Jul 12, 2017)

How many messages do they want us for to give a rating to a post?


----------



## ExordiumInfinite (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi, I am new here at NF and am unsure where to go to ask the who would win in a fight questions... I also wish to learn the rules of what you can ask. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## ExordiumInfinite (Jul 24, 2017)

Another quick question: Who does the research at the BattleDome wiki page and how can I request that research be done on a character not listed there? Basically who do I talk to in order to have a character added there that doesn't have a profile yet?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 24, 2017)

ExordiumInfinite said:


> Another quick question: Who does the research at the BattleDome wiki page and how can I request that research be done on a character not listed there? Basically who do I talk to in order to have a character added there that doesn't have a profile yet?



I assume you are talking about the outskirts battle dome?

You can ask in here.

here


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 24, 2017)

ExordiumInfinite said:


> Hi, I am new here at NF and am unsure where to go to ask the who would win in a fight questions... I also wish to learn the rules of what you can ask. Please help. Thanks.



/threads/rules-of-the-outskirts-battledome-re-revised-2.973652/

These are the current Rules of the Outskirts to give you a clearer picture. And Xiammes covered your second question, I hope.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 19, 2017)

I reckon I'd like to know as well as others mm hmm...how ya earn all the medals der not stated...hmm mm...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachі (Aug 19, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I reckon I'd like to know as well as others mm hmm...how ya earn all the medals der not stated...hmm mm...



hello grandpa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 19, 2017)

Thank you much...mm hmm....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 19, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I reckon I'd like to know as well as others mm hmm...how ya earn all the medals der not stated...hmm mm...



It's self explanatory. 500 likes medal get 500 likes.. 10 years medal be a member for 10 years and so on.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 19, 2017)

rezsheep mm hmm? And the cookie one der... hmm mm?


----------



## Itachі (Aug 19, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> It's self explanatory. 500 likes medal get 500 likes.. 10 years medal be a member for 10 years and so on.



I find your post to be very rude, it can be hard for senior folk to navigate the internet!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 19, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> rezsheep mm hmm? And the cookie one der... hmm mm?



Both of those are joke medals.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 19, 2017)

I still want them.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 19, 2017)

Mm mm.


----------



## Godly ROWLET (Sep 5, 2017)

A lot calcs if not logged are on are not allowed for people to view can you fix that


----------



## baconbits (Sep 6, 2017)

Godly ROWLET said:


> A lot calcs if not logged are on are not allowed for people to view can you fix that



We're working on a solution to this problem.


----------



## AmegaMorte (Sep 14, 2017)

I need to have 25 post's to change my avatar? Thanks...


----------



## AmegaMorte (Sep 14, 2017)

And this is the same reason people are complaining that they can not see the calcs? OOooo ... Interesting.


----------



## cherryblossom28 (Apr 24, 2018)

I got a question, I just literally signed up here and I don't know where the actual forum rules are located at.


----------



## Nataly (Apr 24, 2018)

cherryblossom28 said:


> I got a question, I just literally signed up here and I don't know where the actual forum rules are located at.


----------



## cherryblossom28 (Apr 24, 2018)

Yeah thanks, I already read your PM.


----------



## ExordiumInfinite (Apr 25, 2018)

cherryblossom28 said:


> Yeah thanks, I already read your PM.


Hi! Just wanted to welcome you properly.


----------



## Sumu (May 20, 2018)

The image I want to put in my sig isn’t showing can someone help?


----------



## White Wolf (May 20, 2018)

Leopard said:


> The image I want to put in my sig isn’t showing can someone help?


Reupload it to imgur for starters, which should solve most of the possible issues preventing you from using it. Since images need to be https (not http).

If it's a gif, it can't be a gifv also. Other than that it should work fine. Let me know if you get it sorted or if not what image you're trying to use.


----------



## Sumu (May 20, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Reupload it to imgur for starters, which should solve most of the possible issues preventing you from using it. Since images need to be https (not http).
> 
> If it's a gif, it can't be a gifv also. Other than that it should work fine. Let me know if you get it sorted or if not what image you're trying to use.



I’m using the imgur app and it’s still not working. Feels like I’m doing something wrong.


----------



## White Wolf (May 20, 2018)

Leopard said:


> I’m using the imgur app and it’s still not working. Feels like I’m doing something wrong.


 
I don't see anything in your sig right now but you can try this; 


```
[IMG*]https://i.imgur.com/i7BfOFW.png[/IMG]
```

Without the * 

Your link should look like that though, instead of the imgur album link that doesn't have .png / .jpg / etc 
Paste in between the IMG tags and remove the asterisk.


----------



## White Wolf (May 20, 2018)

@Leopard 

You should be all set now.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Izumi Uchiha (Jun 5, 2018)

When will I be able to upload an avatar?  (I have over 25 posts)


----------



## ExordiumInfinite (Jun 5, 2018)

Izumi Uchiha said:


> When will I be able to upload an avatar?  (I have over 25 posts)


@Aphrodite Thought you might have an answer for this one.


----------



## baconbits (Jun 5, 2018)

Izumi Uchiha said:


> When will I be able to upload an avatar?  (I have over 25 posts)



Sometimes it takes a bit for the system to recognize that you have 25 posts.  I know you already have an avatar but hopefully this answer will help the next newbie who's curious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconbits (Jun 5, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Sometimes it takes a bit for the system to recognize that you have 25 posts.  I know you already have an avatar but hopefully this answer will help the next newbie who's curious.



Thanks, @White Wolf .  I didn't realize it was 100 posts now.  Man, I'm getting old.


----------



## Eros (Jun 12, 2018)

I wanted to post a couple of helpful links for newbies or anyone else who needs to know where to find certain forum functions. A list of NF Smilies can be found here. 



Dean Winchester said:


> This thread should be in the Welcome section: . Right now most newbies will miss the thread completely.



Good point! That's why I'm posting the link here to the Quick Suggestions Thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## slicey (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello, how many posts do i need before i can give ratings?


----------



## Rohan (Jul 6, 2018)

slicey said:


> Hello, how many posts do i need before i can give ratings?



26 posts.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 6, 2018)

slicey said:


> Hello, how many posts do i need before i can give ratings?


You have it enabled now.


----------



## slicey (Jul 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You have it enabled now.



Thanks!! May i ask why that is, since i only have 18 posts?


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 7, 2018)

slicey said:


> Thanks!! May i ask why that is, since i only have 18 posts?


Had it added manual since you look active.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## slicey (Jul 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Had it added manual since you look active.



Much obliged, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GhibliFox (Jul 29, 2018)

I have 32 posts but still no avatar.


----------



## Nataly (Jul 29, 2018)

GhibliFox said:


> I have 32 posts but still no avatar.


You can make your request here


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 22, 2018)

Where do i sign up for chatterbox?


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Where do i sign up for chatterbox?


Nowhere anymore, it's dead and archived. The is what you'd want in present day.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 9, 2019)

Does anyone know what system this forum is made with? I really like it.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 9, 2019)

Travis Touchdown said:


> Does anyone know what system this forum is made with? I really like it.


If you mean the software, it is XenForo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 9, 2019)

Hi guys

If you have any questions or concerns, shoot me message. I am the judge of the judges. Appointed to suppress any excessive lewdness on this site.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Aug 8, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Hi guys
> 
> If you have any questions or concerns, shoot me message. I am the judge of the judges. Appointed to suppress any excessive lewdness on this site.


How do I link online pictures into my wordings


----------



## Snowless (Aug 8, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> How do I link online pictures into my wordings





Click that button, then paste the image URL into it.
It might give you an error if it's an 'http' instead of a 'https' image, but you can add an 's' to the 'http' in the image URL and sometimes that works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Junebu Art (Aug 22, 2019)

How do I change my profile picture? It tells me I have no permission to


----------



## Snowless (Aug 24, 2019)

Junebu Art said:


> How do I change my profile picture? It tells me I have no permission to



You need 25 posts to do so.


----------



## rainzoneg (Aug 25, 2019)

Snowless said:


> You need 25 posts to do so.


Thanks man


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Sep 1, 2019)

Snowless said:


> Click that button, then paste the image URL into it.
> It might give you an error if it's an 'http' instead of a 'https' image, but you can add an 's' to the 'http' in the image URL and sometimes that works.


I've tried... I don't think it works


----------



## Jackk (Sep 1, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> I've tried... I don't think it works



can you show me what you're typing or copying for your image link/adress pls ?


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Sep 1, 2019)

Jackk said:


> can you show me what you're typing or copying for your image link/adress pls ?


Don't worry... I've gotten it already 
Thanks for the attempted help tho


----------



## IzEmeraldBirch (Dec 7, 2019)

slicey said:


> Thanks


I made another account and need help. Where do i go to post an intro? I also want to delte my other account, but am unable to make a support ticket. Please someone help me. I can't even post. My other account was given to some hackers, and I need to delete it.


----------



## Jackk (Dec 7, 2019)

IzEmeraldBirch said:


> I made another account and need help. Where do i go to post an intro? I also want to delte my other account, but am unable to make a support ticket. Please someone help me. I can't even post. My other account was given to some hackers, and I need to delete it.



i'll look into your situation. hang tight


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 7, 2019)

IzEmeraldBirch said:


> I made another account and need help. Where do i go to post an intro? I also want to delte my other account, but am unable to make a support ticket. Please someone help me. I can't even post. My other account was given to some hackers, and I need to delete it.


Hi
I pmed you concerning this, if you don't mind to check your pms and reply in there please.


----------



## IzEmeraldBirch (Dec 7, 2019)

Jackk said:


> i'll look into your situation. hang tight


Thank you very much.


----------



## AS17 (Dec 23, 2019)

How do I attach files


----------



## Jackk (Dec 24, 2019)

AS17 said:


> How do I attach files



hey there. if you're talking about uploading an avatar, you have to have 25+ posts (then you may need to give the system an hour to process your permissions)

actually multiple options become available after you've made 25+ posts


----------

